# Out of food... Order won't be here until late next week!



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

I ran out of Acana because I was intending on switching Gemma to ZP and never ordered a new bag after we were sent our ZP sample. However, Gemma won't touch the damn ZP so I went back to feeding her Acana. I placed an order as soon as I started feeding her Acana again on a bag that was labeled IN STOCK on the only damn Swedish website that had any in stock, and apparently it wasn't really in stock because they mailed me saying they will not get it in stock until Friday this week or Monday next week! I have 1.5 cans of wet ZP left that I'm going to feed Gemma, but that's only going to last three days since apparently she is supposed to eat half a can per day according to the ZP feeding calculator. Then all I will have left is the dry ZP again which she seems to absolutely hate. Do you think it would be okay to feed her raw chicken for a week while we wait on our Acana? There is nothing even decent for food at the local pet store. Just good ol' RC, Eukanuba, and Science Diet! :foxes15: It really sucks having to order everything here.

I just really wasn't anticipating Gemma to try to kill herself before she touched her dry ZP, so that's why I didn't order any Acana before this. Also, I didn't expect to have to wait over two weeks after placing my order to get it living in this dinky little country that can ship packages across the country within 1-2 days. How can any creature be so picky? Especially when it comes to such a divine quality food like ZP?  How long would you say she can go without food if I try to force it on her again? She barely ate anything over the three days that I tried to get her to eat it and she wasn't looking well, so that's why I went back to her Acana. So should I try to make her eat the dry ZP again or should I just prepare her some raw chicken meals for about a week?


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Oh, Gemma. Haha, what a little turkey. Will she eat the wet ZP? You could try doing half wet and half dry to encourage her to eat some of the dry? Also, if you don't want to do 100% raw meals for the week, you could do one raw meal a day to make the wet ZP last longer. Odie loves her raw dinners that she gets a few times a week, and she's totally full after a small chicken neck. I've offered her another one a couple of times and she won't touch it. If Odie misses even one meal, she becomes ill and throws up bile (she did this yesterday when she decided she wanted to nap in the sun instead of eating her breakfast), so I guess it depends on the dog. I know with her, we can't really afford to wait it out while switching foods. 

I hope you find a solution!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

You could try soaking the ZP in Chicken broth instead of water. If she likes chicken, it might work because of the smell.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Could try gravy on it,my mum used to do that for her picky JR.Can you order from Amazon next day delivery ?


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Oh, Gemma. Haha, what a little turkey. Will she eat the wet ZP? You could try doing half wet and half dry to encourage her to eat some of the dry? Also, if you don't want to do 100% raw meals for the week, you could do one raw meal a day to make the wet ZP last longer. Odie loves her raw dinners that she gets a few times a week, and she's totally full after a small chicken neck. I've offered her another one a couple of times and she won't touch it. If Odie misses even one meal, she becomes ill and throws up bile (she did this yesterday when she decided she wanted to nap in the sun instead of eating her breakfast), so I guess it depends on the dog. I know with her, we can't really afford to wait it out while switching foods.
> 
> I hope you find a solution!


She is such a little turd with her eating habits, lol. I actually tried mixing a spoon of wet ZP into her dry ZP when I was trying to get her to eat the dry, and you know what she did? She spit out every single piece of dry on to the floor that made it into her mouth! If a dog can be a brat, she sure meets the criteria!



woodard2009 said:


> You could try soaking the ZP in Chicken broth instead of water. If she likes chicken, it might work because of the smell.


Is that okay though because of all the sodium in chicken broth? I do have some bouillon cubes here but they are extremely salty. I'm not sure if it would help though because even when it was coated in wet ZP, she would still spit it out once she got a piece in her mouth.



michele said:


> Could try gravy on it,my mum used to do that for her picky JR.Can you order from Amazon next day delivery ?


Funny how I was just talking to my boyfriend tonight about wishing Sweden knew what gravy was because I wanted it, lol. There is no such thing as gravy here. Would have to make it from scratch, and since we are poor we are never cooking fresh whole turkeys or chickens! Hell, we barely eat any fresh meat. Gemma gets more fresh than we do! But it doesn't work when I mixed in her wet food with it, so I'm thinking gravy or chicken broth wouldn't work either anyways.

I'm not sure if Amazon ships to Sweden, but I'm sure the shipping would be a buttload, especially next day. I try to buy within Sweden because otherwise shipping is so expensive on food. Would be cheaper to feed her filet mignon for the week in that case! 

My only options are to force her dry ZP on to her and hope she eats it, or just feed her raw chicken and possibly some other cheap cuts of meat, but there really aren't many here. I REALLY do not want to try to force her to eat the dry ZP and then have her starve herself and end up paying a giant vet bill! I'd rather just prevent it altogether and buy her raw for a while if you guys think she's going to hold out on eating dry ZP longer than her body can handle.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I can always send you some OXO Gravy,send me your address in a pm ,i'll get you some it's only light so won't cost in postage


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

michele said:


> I can always send you some OXO Gravy,send me your address in a pm ,i'll get you some it's only light so won't cost in postage


Aww, that is so kind of you, but it's really okay! Gemma is spoiled as it is. She doesn't need dang gravy on top of her food, lol. Plus I don't want to develop an eating habit that I can't keep up with here in Sweden. I really want her to learn to just eat what I give her but I'm worried it could harm her if she won't eat it at all. She's still pretty small. She's only 2.6lbs.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I'd either feed raw or I would mix some dry ZP into the canned and let it get nice and soft. Then once mixed in well I'd freeze into ice cube trays or small plastic bags. I'd take out and thaw enough for each day.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

jesuschick said:


> I'd either feed raw or I would mix some dry ZP into the canned and let it get nice and soft. Then once mixed in well I'd freeze into ice cube trays or small plastic bags. I'd take out and thaw enough for each day.


That is a good idea, Karen! I think I'll give that a go. How long do you think I should let it set so that the dry pieces get soft?


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I know how you feel,Dottie is 2 lb and if she doesn't eat much I go into crazy mode


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Do you have a blender or something similar? Maybe if you grind the ZP up, it will be easier to hide in the canned food. That is what I have to do with organs for Harley, make the pieces too small to be spat out and hide it in something he likes (usually minced tripe)


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I bougoht some frozen turkey patties instead of hamburger, but my roommate didn't like burgers made out of turkey. I fed them to the dogs. They loved them. It is raw ground up turkey. No additives. You could cook it if she won't eat raw.


----------

